# Pro's/Con's?



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

Is this phone that much better than the Bionic?

Are the data issues better?

Is it a con to not have a battery if you plan on being a root/flasher?

What if the battery goes bad?


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

1) In terms of build quality, screen (after you get used to it), and 3G/4G drops, I would say yes.

2) Mine has been flawless. Some people still report issues but a lot of us have had great experiences. I guess it depends?

3) Not unless you plan on gaming for hours on end. You can hard reset/"battery pull" by holding PWR and VOL DWN for 15 seconds.

4) You gotta send it in. The kevlar DOES come off, but I don't know of anywhere carrying RAZR batteries, and I believe the battery is screwed in, anyways


----------



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

So your still having data drops?



-TSON- said:


> 1) In terms of build quality, screen (after you get used to it), and 3G/4G drops, I would say yes.
> 
> 2) Mine has been flawless. Some people still report issues but a lot of us have had great experiences. I guess it depends?
> 
> ...


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

I've had none outside of the nationwide outages. Zero. And I've had my Razr since launch day.


----------



## stg13 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have both phones and love them both...I luckily have had few issues with the data drops on either phone until the Razr update and now I drop data almost daily... the only big complaint I have on the Razr is the battery life but that is truly a mute point imo... LOL

~it's not just a phone~


----------



## 2k7gt (Oct 23, 2011)

islandfever said:


> Is this phone that much better than the Bionic?
> 
> After owning both phones...yes...the phone is that much better. None of the data issues I had with the Bionic. It has been quite stable and faster than Bionic.
> 
> ...


I got a Razr for my wife while I had the Bionic. After the last OTA update for the Razr (not like the phone had any issues before then) and seeing that it went without a hitch I finally got fed up of the debacle that was the Bionic and got my own Razr. I noticed that the screen on the white Razr is brighter than the one that came out on release day. I thought battery would be an issue but I can go thorough a work day and still have over 60% battery with moderate use (emails, texts, about 1 hour in voice calls and some Wordfeud) and can use key sequence if bricked.

The Bionic is a great phone but the software issues are just tiring and at the end of the day (even though I love tinkering) I needed a phone that just works.


----------

